# Over 10,000 acres for $350!!!!!



## bigdaddyrabbit77 (Mar 30, 2013)

DO YOU LIKE TO TURKEY HUNT? IF SO WE HAVE OVER 10,000 ACRES FULL OF TURKEYS... WE ARE LOOKING FOR A FEW MEMBERS THAT WANT TO TURKEY HUNT ONLY.... THIS SEASON ONLY.... $350 GETS YOU THE REST OF THE TURKEY SEASON.....
WE ARE LOCATED IN MAYDAY GA....AT THE INTERSECTION OF HIGHWAY 187 AND HIGHWAY 129....
CALL BEFORE 9:00PM      229-834-9095........PORKCHOP


----------



## MILTON BRADLEY (Apr 4, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## MILTON BRADLEY (Apr 9, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## snod_stretcher76 (Jan 29, 2014)

interested if not leased


----------



## duckman76 (Feb 1, 2014)

interested, what other cities are near by?


----------



## boarman123 (Feb 1, 2014)

Any hogs


----------



## Predator257 (Feb 8, 2014)

Any hogs, hog only memberships??


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 9, 2014)

This was last year fella's


----------

